# What do you do when someone speaks badly about your dog in front of you?



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

So today, we went to Heritage park for a little walk. As we where about to go to a different trail, some people (around 20 years old) pulled up in a really junky truck to go fishing. One of the guy's girlfriend saw Troy and was like "awwwww he's soo cute". The bf was then like "what that dog? I don't know why you act all crazy around dogs. He's nothing but a ugly mutt". The gf looked sad like he really talked to her like crap. We didn't say anything to them as it wasn't really worth it, but as we left we left a nice little note on their truck. 
So my question is, when people talk about your dog in front of you, what do you do? Should've I said something to the man? Or did we do the right thing by just ignoring it?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Consider the source!


----------



## Katze (Apr 21, 2015)

Yikes! That wasn't cool of the dude, but honestly, he didn't hurt your dog's feelings, so I wouldn't be confrontational about it. Now threatening or harmful talk directed toward your dog on the other hand ought to be addressed. The guy probably just isn't a dog person or was trying to get a rise out of you. I wouldn't let it get to you 

Usually when I take Kita on a walk, she's a bit leash reactive and will raise up hackles and bark at things she isn't used to. She never lunges or tries to bite, but I always get "Oh my god, look at that poor dog. You know, you really need to learn how to control that thing." Or I get those "What's wrong with you" looks. Sorry my dog isn't a perfect golden retriever-tempered pooch, people! She's just frightened. I'm working on it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

agree with RZZNSTR 
I'm curious though, what was in your note? I feel bad for the girlfriend...


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, it is kinda funny, because you know that you are with one of the best looking dogs in the world right? I just give a little laugh, otherwise ignore. I'm not sure it had anything to do with your dog - something very sad between his ego and his girlfriend - not worth the time


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Of course you did the right thing by ignoring them! You can't fight with stupid! 

My guy is very unique 'Wobblers" so he prances like a horse, kids adore him...he does not like kids! 

And most adults are curious about his condition?? But a 116 lb OS GSD even with "Wobblers" seem to have a massive impact on people. Very, very people ask to pet him. He does "nothing" except stand quietly beside while I explain to them what's going on with him.

Yeah by and large we don't get grief from people.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

We just said how you shouldn't talk to your girlfriend like that

Kinda felt like saying: well my stinky mutt could probably kick your *** 
& of course if he was trained properly and stuff


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Like was said, you can't argue with stupid. Ignoring them was the right thing to do.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

gotta be real careful about "confronting" people these days, verbally or written in notes. weird world we live in, always better to be safe than sorry. actually I wouldn't be going back to Heritage for awhile. my steadfast opinion is never confront anybody over anything under any circumstances.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Depends what's being said 
I can't deny the truth about them, the only thing I was upset about was when the vet tech called dex a horrible border Collie for nipping her, well we had told her countless times to muzzle him because he's a jerk and she marched off with him going "nope I don't muzzle dogs" then came back to say he was bad. Well hello?
Anyways again depends what's being said, shiggs has been called an ugly mutt before but it's because shiggs is no beauty queen. She's a good dog though


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

katieliz said:


> actually I wouldn't be going back to Heritage for awhile.


We don't go up there as much either, it's been really wearing down the past two years. Just went up there to donate some mulch we didn't use and figured we could go on a walk.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

If it was people I didn't know, I probably would ignore it and walk away if I could. And anybody who knows me, even a little bit, is aware of my feelings for Newlie and wouldn't disparage him to me, whether they liked him or not.

There was another thread on here recently where a guy was complaining about his "friends" talking bad about his dog and calling him names and I can't tell you how mad it made me. No, I wouldn't put up with it, I don't need anybody that much.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't confront anyone over something like that. The guy was being macho for his girlfriend, and he doesn't care about you. The note probably gave him a good laugh. Maybe both of them. 

There are people out there who say and do things specifically for the reaction. They do not all wear raincoats. If you ignore them, they will go find some other victim. I think it is an addiction of sorts, and anything you do or say to try and prevent them from doing it, will only reward them. 

Really, people like that are pitiful. Think about the gal, who is going to have to take that guy to places like work parties and parent-teacher conferences down the line, and he will be a jerk at many of those places too. He will be a jerk to her around her friends or to her friends, until she has none. 

And the bloke, he is saddest of all. His big deal of the day is to say things to deliberately hurt people or get a negative reaction out of them. Someone who has a best friend who is willing to call him on his behavior, would not act that way, at least not around her. Someone who has something in his life that eats up his time and money and makes hims satisfied and content, doesn't act that way. Most of the gits out there are pretty sad cases.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

This has nothing to do with your dog and everything to do with the relationship between the two onlookers. He was demeaning her by telling her that her opinion was worthless.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Punch them in the nose.


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

There is a saying "If you try to kick at every barking dog you aren't going to walk very far." To respond to every insult a person makes will usually have no productive results, Will distract you from more important things, and is usually just a waste of time.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

For me, it depends on what the insult is. Call my dog a mutt, whatever, my boy's a rescue so you might be right, say he's ugly, okay, you're clearly vision impaired because he's adorable and I can't pick on someone with a disability; but God help you if you make a rude comment about my dogs ears, **** hath no fury like the sarcastic knives I'll be spitting out at your face if you say something mean about his ears, they are his dang battle scars that prove he can with stand more pain in his life than you can ya rude lady from the petsmart parking lot.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kaimeju said:


> This has nothing to do with your dog and everything to do with the relationship between the two onlookers. He was demeaning her by telling her that her opinion was worthless.


I totally agree. This was my thought exactly. It wouldn't have mattered what you had at the end of your leash. He's a bully, demeaning his girl friend and you at the same time. Allowing him to create a reaction from you only gives him more power.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I would have looked at the girl friend and said your boyfriend is an ugly mutt. Why do you bother to keep him? 

Sorry you don't insult my family (kids, dogs, husband). I don't forget and I don't forgive.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> This has nothing to do with your dog and everything to do with the relationship between the two onlookers. He was demeaning her by telling her that her opinion was worthless.


Yup. He was looking for an opening to put her down.

As to the general question - if it's about her looks, whatever. I know I think she's lovely. I've never gotten a nasty comment about her behavior, but I think it would depend on whether I felt it had merit. Even if it didn't, it could be entirely understandable; she's still a puppy with a puppy brain but she's 24" tall and 72 lb, so she looks like an adult to a lot of people, who might form expectations accordingly.

I have gotten plenty of nasty comments concerning her being a breeder dog. Those have nothing to do with her and everything to do with putting me, as the nonrescuer, in my place, and they can be overtly rude or a backhanded slap. People are nuts. My response varies depending on the situation but in general I ignore.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Kaimeju said:


> This has nothing to do with your dog and everything to do with the relationship between the two onlookers. He was demeaning her by telling her that her opinion was worthless.


Yep. If she had said, "what an ugly dog" he would have said, "shut up, you don't know what you're talking about." It had nothing to do with you or your dog, so ignoring was definitely the right way to go.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't get this whole ignore thing. If people ignore bullies it just makes them bolder. 

A old lady tried to cut a line where people had been waiting 20 mins in the hot sun to get drinks. Everyone just looked away. I said hey lady you don't get to cut. She had a lame excuse, I pointed to a little girl next to me and said she only wants a refill to and she has been standing here 20 min. once I said something everyone who had been waiting in line backed me up and the old lady marched huffily away.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't get this whole ignore thing. If people ignore bullies it just makes them bolder.


I agree. I feel like if someone just doesn't stand up to them, they're going to just continue that behavior.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't get this whole ignore thing. If people ignore bullies it just makes them bolder.
> 
> A old lady tried to cut a line where people had been waiting 20 mins in the hot sun to get drinks. Everyone just looked away. I said hey lady you don't get to cut. She had a lame excuse, I pointed to a little girl next to me and said she only wants a refill to and she has been standing here 20 min. once I said something everyone who had been waiting in line backed me up and the old lady marched huffily away.


I prefer to pick my battles. If someone is trying to harangue me for not rescuing my dog, what good does it do to engage when their mind won't change? If I want to defuse a situation where someone doesn't like what my dog is doing, apologizing and moving away expediently is much better than escalating. And why on earth should I care if someone calls my dog ugly? She doesn't know what that means, so it isn't hurting her, and I think plenty of dogs out there are horrifically ugly so it's only fair and natural to assume that someone else wouldn't care for my dog's looks.

In the case of the line cutter, I could see the utility in speaking up, but "he said my dog is ugly" is just an unproductive battle to choose. One could conceivably be fighting with a lot of people if one chose to make each and every comment the issue.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

WateryTart said:


> In the case of the line cutter, I could see the utility in speaking up, but "he said my dog is ugly" is just an unproductive battle to choose. One could conceivably be fighting with a lot of people if one chose to make each and every comment the issue.


You miss the point. Sure the dog doesn't care, but this guy wasn't just insulting the dog. He was insulting the girl. That is not ok.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I ignore it. My dogs have plenty of accomplishments. I don't need strangers to validate how I feel about them, and to be honest 90% of the dogs I see in public I don't particularly like either.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> You miss the point. Sure the dog doesn't care, but this guy wasn't just insulting the dog. He was insulting the girl. That is not ok.


Honestly, I was thinking more of your "you insult my family and you'll hear it from me" post from earlier. Your way sounds frankly exhausting.

If we wish to confine it to the dynamic between the boyfriend and girlfriend - yes, it makes me cringe to hear that kind of disrespect, but I don't know them, don't know their story and whether this is an off day for him. He looks like a spectacular jerk in this episode, but I also figure the girlfriend is an adult and can manage her own relationship. She might not appreciate me getting involved.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

WateryTart said:


> Honestly, I was thinking more of your "you insult my family and you'll hear it from me" post from earlier. Your way sounds frankly exhausting.
> 
> If we wish to confine it to the dynamic between the boyfriend and girlfriend - yes, it makes me cringe to hear that kind of disrespect, but I don't know them, don't know their story and whether this is an off day for him. He looks like a spectacular jerk in this episode, but I also figure the girlfriend is an adult and can manage her own relationship. She might not appreciate me getting involved.


Or it might give her the courage to break up with the loser. You never know. 

You insult my dog, and insult your girl in front of me and you are going to have one ticked off old lady in your face giving you heck. I don't find it exhausting. I find it necessary. What I would find exhausting is keeping it bottled in and coming up with excuses for not acting.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Or it might give her the courage to break up with the loser. You never know.
> 
> You insult my dog, and insult your girl in front of me and you are going to have one ticked off old lady in your face giving you heck. I don't find it exhausting. I find it necessary. What I would find exhausting is keeping it bottled in and coming up with excuses for not acting.


I prefer to default to assuming that she's a fully functional adult rather than insult her by presuming that she can't handle herself. We'll agree to disagree on that. 

I think it's hilarious that you think I'm coming up with excuses. You're funny. I'm comfortable deciding that some things simply are not worth being upset over or making a big scene. They're just not. And yes, I would find it utterly exhausting to make a production out of every perceived insult. I note it, get out of the situation, and move on. I'm a lot happier and less stressed out for it.


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

everyone I commenting on something that we don't know all the details. Was he just goofing off with his girlfriend? life is in the details. The complete context in which something is said makes all the difference. Many things are to degrees. Way to many factors to consider before coming to any kind of judgment all based on third hand information about what someone may have said. Relationships are made up of complex dynamics. We don't know anything about the man and the woman. It may have been brother and sister. I always smart mouth at my sister and she always tries to shut me down.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

rtdmmcintyre said:


> everyone I commenting on something that we don't know all the details. Was he just goofing off with his girlfriend? life is in the details. The complete context in which something is said makes all the difference. Many things are to degrees. Way to many factors to consider before coming to any kind of judgment all based on third hand information about what someone may have said. Relationships are made up of complex dynamics. We don't know anything about the man and the woman. It may have been brother and sister. I always smart mouth at my sister and she always tries to shut me down.


No it was his girlfriend for sure. As they where walking away he smacked her on the behind with his fishing pole.


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

how does that indicate boy friend and girl friend? I have seen brother snap sisters rear with a towel before. I don't know how that is limited.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

rtdmmcintyre said:


> how does that indicate boy friend and girl friend? I have seen brother snap sisters rear with a towel before. I don't know how that is limited.


that is just something guys do? I haven't heard of a brother that does that to his sister in public like that. 
kinda strange.


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

regardless if you think it is appropriate for a brother to do to a sister or even just friends. That in of itself does not automatically indicate that the two of them are in a boyfriend girlfriend relationship.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

You can't fix stupid!

Chip beat me to that line though lol


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Feel bad for the girl friend. My dear old grand pappy used to say "to be insulted by some one you have to respect their opinion." In this situation why make the mental effort to feel insulted by an unknown person.

Now taking cuts in front of me is a different story...get in line like everybody else, [you have made a physical affront to me.]


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I laugh - literaly laugh out loud. I think it is funny to hear what people think. They obviously don't have a clue of what they are talking about. Best way to deflate a bully know-it-all.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Years ago-when I was training Anja in schutzhund-the trainer yelled out Your dog (meaning Anja) sucks more than any dog in the club. Anja passed away several weeks ago-she was good with every dog she met-gentle with children-healthy -and just loved being with me- never said an unkind word--I miss her-


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

holland said:


> Years ago-when I was training Anja in schutzhund-the trainer yelled out Your dog (meaning Anja) sucks more than any dog in the club. Anja passed away several weeks ago-she was good with every dog she met-gentle with children-healthy -and just loved being with me- never said an unkind word--I miss her-


I'm going to say it, that person is a jerk.

People need to practice "Inside Feelings" more. You can feel like that on the inside, but keep them there! Just because you have the right to Freedom of Speech, doesn't mean you should all the time. 
Geez, are people REALLY that mean nowadays?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Geez, are people REALLY that mean nowadays?


guess so.  I don't understand how people can just treats others like crap.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> guess so.  I don't understand how people can just treats others like crap.


It's because people have no accountability. If you were allowed to smack someone in the face when they were rude, I bet people would be less inclined to do it. I'm not old, but when I was younger we had our disputes, we settled them out old school style: Let's duke it out a bit and whoever loses shuts up. Nowadays, people are so quick to call the cops over every little thing. I'm not advocating violence, just saying that people actually thought about what they said before they said it. I always say this, "Be like normal people and talk **** behind my back when you go home, doesn't bother me a bit!"


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I choose my battles. If the guy wants to talk smack about my dog, I really couldn't care less. His opinion means squat to me. I'm not that thin skinned. I don't feel the need to retort or go away crying. That's just grade school drama. Grow up. 

For all we know she could be begging for a GSD and he's buying one for her birthday. He wants it to be a surprise. In my world, the smack on the hinney is a playful gesture. I've been married 33 years and my husband still smacks my butt mostly when I'm pouting about something that is silly. 

FWIW - I would not EVER discourage an old person to cut in line for a drink. EVER. Nor would I discourage a handicapped person. I'd show them respect. That is the way I was raised. I feel that a person who screams at the elderly is a bully.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

holland said:


> Years ago-when I was training Anja in schutzhund-the trainer yelled out Your dog (meaning Anja) sucks more than any dog in the club. Anja passed away several weeks ago-she was good with every dog she met-gentle with children-healthy -and just loved being with me- never said an unkind word--I miss her-


See, this makes me furious because it's not only disrespectful but it is unkind to the dog AND to you.I can't stand to see anyone or anything mistreated without wanting to wade into the fight. My mother used to say I was just like her own mother: easy-going and peace-loving until something made her lose her temper. To paraphrase Winston Churchill, I can hear myself saying "Anja can learn but you will always be stupid."


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

newlie said:


> See, this makes me furious because it's not only disrespectful but it is unkind to the dog AND to you.I can't stand to see anyone or anything mistreated without wanting to wade into the fight. My mother used to say I was just like her own mother: easy-going and peace-loving until something made her lose her temper. To paraphrase Winston Churchill, I can hear myself saying "Anja can learn but you will always be stupid."


So sorry about your losing Anja. I know it hurts terribly. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Opinions are like butts everyone has one. Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks of my dog it's how I and my family feel about him. As far as how the boyfriend talked to his girlfriend that's between them. I learned long ago to stay out of the middle of others relationships what is unacceptable to me is acceptable behavior to someone else.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

You can't cure the world and you can't cure stupid. Sometimes as frustrating as it is, you need to rise above it and walk away. The girlfriend is not your problem and interfering in that would not help in any way other then some dork like him getting in your face.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I've always told people "you can say anything you want about me, but if you insult my wife, my kids or my dog we're going to have a problem". 

However, in this instance the boyfriend's comments were just ignorant, and I doubt your dog understood him, so I'd just let it go. Who really cares what if this nitwit thinks your dog is ugly? Beauty is ultimately subjective anyway. I've always thought pekinese are not particularly attractive. I just don't like their appearance - even if they happen to be champion show dogs. I'm sure pekinese lovers find this inexplicable.

Of course I would never tell this to someone walking a pekinese, just like I wouldn't tell a parent pushing their newborn in a stroller that they have one ugly baby.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I'm going to say it, that person is a jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or they're just being objective. Sometimes people need to be told things that are true even though they might hurt. 

The guy was the trainer, there's nothing wrong with telling it how it is. Especially in a sport like Schutzhund, people will do that. I think it's even worse to do the complete opposite, blow smoke up someone's you know what and make them think their dog is better than it really is. Usually leads to them talking like the dog is amazing even though everyone else can see that the dog is not that good.

Holland (poster) is in Europe, the trainers over there are a lot more ruthless than what you'll find in the United States and in general Europeans tend to tell the straight truth more than Americans, we're the ones that tend to go home crying and complaining on an Internet forum when someone says something mean to us. A lot of people don't even want to deal with subpar dogs, it's a waste of not just the trainers time, but also the other group members.

I'm also just talking in general, never met the dog, don't know how she actually was, or why exactly the trainer said that...but it's really not all that rare in the Schutzhund game, or even the dog world...people are objective and will tell it like it is.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

martemchik said:


> Or they're just being objective. Sometimes people need to be told things that are true even though they might hurt.
> 
> The guy was the trainer, there's nothing wrong with telling it how it is. Especially in a sport like Schutzhund, people will do that. I think it's even worse to do the complete opposite, blow smoke up someone's you know what and make them think their dog is better than it really is. Usually leads to them talking like the dog is amazing even though everyone else can see that the dog is not that good.
> 
> ...


 Holland is my middle name-I live in New York-Its not a problem I do not waste his time anymore


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I choose my battles. If the guy wants to talk smack about my dog, I really couldn't care less. His opinion means squat to me. I'm not that thin skinned. I don't feel the need to retort or go away crying. That's just grade school drama. Grow up.
> 
> For all we know she could be begging for a GSD and he's buying one for her birthday. He wants it to be a surprise. In my world, the smack on the hinney is a playful gesture. I've been married 33 years and my husband still smacks my butt mostly when I'm pouting about something that is silly.
> 
> FWIW - I would not EVER discourage an old person to cut in line for a drink. EVER. Nor would I discourage a handicapped person. I'd show them respect. That is the way I was raised. I feel that a person who screams at the elderly is a bully.


So your standing next to a 6 year old who is sweating, sunburned and looks like she is going to pass out and who has been crying to her dad how thirsty she is and is clearly holding a refill cup and some perfectly healthy old lady jumps in front of the kid cuts a whole line of people and demands a refill and you would just simply let it stand? I think the old lady was being a very nasty word I can't say here. If you younger generation are afraid to take her on, as an old grey hair myself I'm not afraid to do it. Just like I'm not going to let some nasty guy disrespect his girlfriend and call my dog an ugly mutt. 

BTW, I don't have to scream... I'm perfectly capable of putting someone in their place without screaming at them. If you think refusing to allow jerks to get away with jerky behavior makes me a bully well that sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Lilie said:


> I choose my battles. If the guy wants to talk smack about my dog, I really couldn't care less. His opinion means squat to me. I'm not that thin skinned. I don't feel the need to retort or go away crying. That's just grade school drama. Grow up.


I agree. I used to choose battling more when I was younger. As I get older I don't sweat the small stuff. Some stranger calling my dog ugly is small stuff.



katieliz said:


> gotta be real careful about "confronting" people these days, verbally or written in notes. weird world we live in, always better to be safe than sorry.


It is a strange and dangerous world in which we live. 

Case in point: when I was younger my Dad witnessed a man beating on a woman. He stopped the car and started yelling at the man. Guess what happened? Both the man and the woman turned on my Dad, starting yelling at him for interfering in their business and started approaching like they meant to do him harm. He jumped back in the car and got out of there fast.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

holland said:


> Holland is my middle name-I live in New York-Its not a problem I do not waste his time anymore


Lol, I didn't think you would go back. I'm just saying that it's not the first time I've heard of a story like that. I've even heard some of the most revered and highly respected trainers do that. It happens.

What a lot of people don't get that most trainers do this because they love it, and many times they don't get compensated nearly enough in club settings to put up with dogs or people that aren't going to make it or just aren't putting in the time that is needed outside of club. People that are dealing with dogs on a higher level are very objective...if anyone wants to test that, go to a conformation or a GSDCA club and ask them to critique your dog. If you think the critiques on this forum can be "mean" you have no idea what's coming your way if you don't have the next AKC champion lol.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was told at a club close to me Tyson had what it takes and he was a good dog that could go far, I liked the trainer, he was not being honest with me though. Maybe he was just being nice, I just wanted my dog properly assessed to see what I had, I took some advice and headed to a different trainer, a very experienced guy doing IPO with his dogs and had the credentials to back it up. He didn't exactly say "your dog sucks" but he basically said the dog was not cut out to do the sport and to not waste money. 
It was solid, and saved me a bundle of cash.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> BTW, I don't have to scream... I'm perfectly capable of putting someone in their place without screaming at them. If you think refusing to allow jerks to get away with jerky behavior makes me a bully well that sounds like a personal problem to me.


And there you have it.


----------



## Benny Boo's Mommy (Nov 18, 2013)

Just to add my 2 cents...I think if you're going to a public park probably be prepared to encounter a lot of stupid or sometimes judgement or sometimes other peoples' weird problems. 

I live in the middle of Atlanta. I don't really have time to drive out to the country all the time, so we go to the neighborhood dog park a lot. Yes, the dog park (already a lot of contention about dog parks, I know). I have heard all kinds of UNSOLICITED stupid comments about my dog or how/if I train him, where I got him from, or what I should expect as he matures. Sometimes, especially at the beginning, it would make me feel bad. Sometimes it makes me do research to find out about stuff. Sometimes I get mad and say stuff back. Or sometimes I would just smh and tell it as a story to my husband that night. It just depends on how "worth it" it is to me to have it out with someone.

I have never had someone tell me that my dog is ugly. I'm sure I would make some snappy comment too, because that's a ****ty thing to say and I would be mad. It really burned me when I first took my dog to the park (about a week after I got him) and someone sneered that he was "at least fifteen pounds underweight" like I just was a bad owner that starved her dog. Obv that guy did not know the whole story (he was an emaciated recent rescue) and was just judging me. HOWEVER, since I became a regular visitor, most other regulars know my dog's story and that's not a problem anymore. The guy is actually a nice guy and so in that case, I'm glad I contented myself with an annoyed side-eye instead of telling him off. Hopefully he figured out not to assume things at first impression as well.

My point is the public park is great, but it's also a place for obnoxious experiences. Pick your battles and try not to let it ruin your fun time if you can help it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Or they're just being objective. Sometimes people need to be told things that are true even though they might hurt.
> 
> The guy was the trainer, there's nothing wrong with telling it how it is. Especially in a sport like Schutzhund, people will do that. I think it's even worse to do the complete opposite, blow smoke up someone's you know what and make them think their dog is better than it really is. Usually leads to them talking like the dog is amazing even though everyone else can see that the dog is not that good.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about sports like Schutzhund and don't pretend to. But I do know there is a difference between being truthful and objective and just being nasty. Yes, if I was trying to involve Newlie in something that he was ill-suited for, I would appreciate someone telling me and saving my time and money, but that can be done without yelling across across a field that my dog sucks. You may be correct that this is the way people behave in that arena, but it doesn't make it right.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> shepherdmom said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I don't have to scream... I'm perfectly capable of putting someone in their place without screaming at them. If you think refusing to allow jerks to get away with jerky behavior makes me a bully well that sounds like a personal problem to me.
> ...


I am left wondering why a grown adult feels the need to put other adults in their place at all, screaming or not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

holland said:


> Years ago-when I was training Anja in schutzhund-the trainer yelled out Your dog (meaning Anja) sucks more than any dog in the club. Anja passed away several weeks ago-she was good with every dog she met-gentle with children-healthy -and just loved being with me- never said an unkind word--I miss her-


so sorry about your loss...and the nasty comment made by the trainer.



martemchik said:


> *Or they're just being objective. Sometimes people need to be told things that are true even though they might hurt.*
> 
> The guy was the trainer, there's nothing wrong with telling it how it is. Especially in a sport like Schutzhund, people will do that. I think it's even worse to do the complete opposite, blow smoke up someone's you know what and make them think their dog is better than it really is. Usually leads to them talking like the dog is amazing even though everyone else can see that the dog is not that good.
> 
> ...





newlie said:


> I know nothing about sports like Schutzhund and don't pretend to. But I do know there is a difference between being truthful and objective and just being nasty. Yes, if I was trying to involve Newlie in something that he was ill-suited for, I would appreciate someone telling me and saving my time and money, but that can be done without yelling across across a field that my dog sucks. You may be correct that this is the way people behave in that arena, but it doesn't make it right.


wow, quite an assumption about holland...

no trainer that deserves respect would ever say that about a dog or the handler. It is rude, unnecessary and hurtful. 
Trainers I've worked with may possibly think the same thing, but give the handler reasons why they should discontinue working the dog in the sport. Too bad there are so many that would rather bring someone down instead of encouraging them to learn from the dog or help them to move forward in the sport.
I remember someone here on this board that didn't get discouraged and ended up getting a 3 on the dog, a dog that wasn't bred for sport. 
*newlie*, from what I've observed in the sport, there is good and bad, just like anything... egos are huge, but the kind, supportive people are worth surrounding yourself with. I'll gladly drive an extra hour to get that encouragement and support from other teams and not deal with the ones that have attitude that others are 'wasting precious field time'.

What doesn't kill us makes us stronger and we learn more from the dog that is a challenge to work vs a dog that is easy peasy to title.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Have to agree, my dog is not suited for the sport and my trainer was completely honest and upfront with me about his abilities but in a completely respectful way... There is no need to tell someone their dog sucks, I wouldn't work with someone like that. I am not planning on trialing him but we still train regardless because I feel like it helps give me so much more knowledge and insight into dogs and the sport then just starting off with a better suited dog from the get go.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

WateryTart said:


> I am left wondering why a grown adult feels the need to put other adults in their place at all, screaming or not.


Because I care. Obviously some don't. I find that sad.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

If you hear negative stuff of this sort from a person you don't know - you would feel challenged, and probably your dog has nothing in connection with this challenge, that is a human-attacking-human clash. If you hear negative stuff of this sort from someone whose opinion you value thinking you are his equal - it would upset you especially if his opinion was unjustified, show your teeth through smiling - nothing kills your opponent more effectively than a good joke, try to be reserved. If you hear negative opinion from the person your future depends on - seek opinion of yet another professional.I Better to do doesn't matter what. It happens time to time that a dog dismissed in one IPO club succeeds in a different club with another handler.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> WateryTart said:
> 
> 
> > I am left wondering why a grown adult feels the need to put other adults in their place at all, screaming or not.
> ...


OK.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

ignorance, intolerance, rudeness, aggressiveness.

Understanding, compassion, politeness, respect, forgiveness. 

We all get to pick and choose.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I choose my battles. ...
> 
> FWIW - I would not EVER discourage an old person to cut in line for a drink. EVER. Nor would I discourage a handicapped person. I'd show them respect. That is the way I was raised. I feel that a person who screams at the elderly is a bully.


I think people in general have no compassion. When my son was young, we were at a soccer tournament. Long line for the bathroom. This little girl, about to take the field for her game, comes running up to the front of the line. She's literally dancing and crossing her legs. And some woman chastised her for trying to cut in line. the poor thing went back to the field without going so I had my son chase her down so she could go in front of me. IMO, it was appalling behavior.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Seems I've been waiting in lines all my life. One thing to teach your kids - If they need to cut in line, "ask- please it's an emergency" and watch the red sea part for that person. Sometimes, it's simple communication....


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I think people in general have no compassion. When my son was young, we were at a soccer tournament. Long line for the bathroom. This little girl, about to take the field for her game, comes running up to the front of the line. She's literally dancing and crossing her legs. And some woman chastised her for trying to cut in line. the poor thing went back to the field without going so I had my son chase her down so she could go in front of me. IMO, it was appalling behavior.


Thank you for that! There are lots of us that feel compassion for others. We just don't tend to be on the 10:00
o'clock news.

You're not alone.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stonevintage said:


> Seems I've been waiting in lines all my life. One thing to teach your kids - If they need to cut in line, "ask- please it's an emergency" and watch the red sea part for that person. Sometimes, it's simple communication....


Yeah. Raised two kids. And 1 of 9 children. We've all been taught that. The body language of this child screamed "it's an emergency". That particular situation was not a lack of communication. It was purposeful ignorance. Thus my point...no compassion...


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Yeah. Raised two kids. And 1 of 9 children. We've all been taught that. The body language of this child screamed "it's an emergency". That particular situation was not a lack of communication. It was purposeful ignorance. Thus my point...no compassion...


Yes, that it was. The point is, it puts peer pressure on the requestee - people in line hear the request and a response is "in the air" for all to hear. 

We did a one year study at the charity store I volunteered at. When a person at the check out counter was asked if they'd like to round up the change on their transaction as a donation for the charity (orphanage) and *there were other people in line *behind them - the donation rate increased 90%


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I constantly forget how nice, compassionate, respectful, the people on this forum on.

Mostly when they're calling other people names and being extremely passive aggressive. Others choose to take their negative comments about others to Facebook.

Such good people we have on this forum, theyve never disrespected anyone or broken any laws. It's so amazing they've all come together in one place to discuss how perfectly they live their lives.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think people are any more or less compassionate now then in the past.

The tendency is to remember negative experiences more so then positive ones.

An old man called my dog an "aggressive shepherd" and open carried a large hand gun across the street to shoot her, while she was on leash right next to me. I was furious, wanted to call the police. What a bully.

Her only offense was having "boofed" at him as we walked past him 7 hours earlier that day. (She was right in sensing something was off with this man)

Turns out he's very ill. Possibly suffering dementia. Sits in a chair in the garage drinking heavily, day after day, his pants soaked with his urine.

We are working to get him help. 

I was so angry initially, thought of him as a bully. Really he is a very sick and sad old man. Practicing compassion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We do indeed tend to remember the negatives! I was in TSC when this guy approached Jax. He came to her. Pet her, talked to her and then oddly stated 'and you better be good' in a tone that implied she wasn't. LOL That was the worst experience I've had with anyone saying anything bad about one of my dogs. I generally don't get to upset about someone saying anything bad. It's not my karma.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

BTW, Bella67 I think you handled the situation just fine. Not much else you can do. 

Though I think Shepherdmom makes a fair point too. Sometimes the right thing to do is stand up to bullies. Other times it's better to let it go and it's not always clear what path to take.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

TSC attracts it's share of "odd" I guess!

I was at TSC with Ilda, had her in a down, working under distraction and two men walked by. Just as the man closest to Ilda passed he turned towards her and made an aggressive lunge at her. She barked but held her down.

Phew. I was mad.

I let it go. It wasn't worth starting a confrontation, especially with Ilda in tow.

Sometimes it's not easy though. 

In edit, on the day crazy old guy threatened us, had several different people smile stop and compliment Ilda earlier. 



Jax08 said:


> We do indeed tend to remember the negatives! I was in TSC when this guy approached Jax. He came to her. Pet her, talked to her and then oddly stated 'and you better be good' in a tone that implied she wasn't. LOL That was the worst experience I've had with anyone saying anything bad about one of my dogs. I generally don't get to upset about someone saying anything bad. It's not my karma.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> TSC attracts it's share of "odd" I guess!
> 
> I was at TSC with Ilda, had her in a down, working under distraction and two men walked by. Just as the man closest to Ilda passed he turned towards her and made an aggressive lunge at her. She barked but held her down.
> 
> Phew. I was mad.


That's crazy, why do people do that? I finally had Summer in the pose I wanted her in for photos last week after 1/2 hour of smultching all around the yard with her, friend drives by and lays on the horn 10 feet away from her. He owns GSD's, he knew what I was trying to do- (he's also my business competition though, so I owe him one)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jeeeezzzz...what would make a person do that? I'm cringing while I'm laughing. That's a special level.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I dunno. Trying to be macho? 

I've seen crazy stuff happen at dogs parks to other people and their dogs too.

I think it happens more to women though. My 6'4" muscular hubby, no one messes with him.

After awhile we all get tired of being pushed around though and can hit a breaking point, whether it's someone bullying us or witnessing another person being bullied.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Yea, I've stepped in more than a few times when I saw that a woman was about to get pounded by a drunk boyfriend. I would ask if she thought she was safe. If she said no, dummy me became Catwoman or something. Trying to get her out of fist distance until the cops arrived. 

Worked out ok except for once, not so much. The guy was apparently on crack too - he picked me up and threw me into a car and body slammed the door. Problem was my foot got quite shattered as it had not made it past the edge of the door.

Now, I just call the cops


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Yea, I've stepped in more than a few times when I saw that a woman was about to get pounded by a drunk boyfriend. I would ask if she thought she was safe. If she said no, dummy me became Catwoman or something. Trying to get her out of fist distance until the cops arrived.
> 
> Worked out ok except for once, not so much. The guy was apparently on crack too - he picked me up and threw me into a car and body slammed the door. Problem was my foot got quite shattered as it had not made it past the edge of the door.
> 
> Now, I just call the cops


OH CRAP!!! So sorry!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> OH CRAP!!! So sorry!


Thank you. s'all good. Just another learning opportunity.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

martemchik said:


> I constantly forget how nice, compassionate, respectful, the people on this forum on.
> 
> Mostly when they're calling other people names and being extremely passive aggressive. Others choose to take their negative comments about others to Facebook.
> 
> Such good people we have on this forum, theyve never disrespected anyone or broken any laws. It's so amazing they've all come together in one place to discuss how perfectly they live their lives.


:thumbup:

I took Sabi for a car ride about 6 weeks before she died and some woman felt the need to tell me as I was lifting her into the car that I was disgusting and 'that dog' should be dead. 
Nothing that came out of my mouth was polite, subtle or quiet. Not one of my finer moments to be sure but I bet she'll think twice before saying anything like that ever again.

Now when the weirdo told me that Shadow was 'kinda funny lookin', I just smiled sweetly and said 
'You're no super model yourself, but most people would be to polite to mention it'
He had the grace to look embarrassed.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> I constantly forget how nice, compassionate, respectful, the people on this forum on.
> 
> Mostly when they're calling other people names and being extremely passive aggressive. Others choose to take their negative comments about others to Facebook.
> 
> Such good people we have on this forum, theyve never disrespected anyone or broken any laws. It's so amazing they've all come together in one place to discuss how perfectly they live their lives.


Says somebody, passive aggressively. lol


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've stepped in between a man and woman fighting (verbally) or tried to counsel a girlfriend in an abusive relationship. Thing is, as was mentioned earlier, it usually ends up they both turn on me. I was never physically attacked though! 

Human beans we can be a crazy bunch. :crazy:

Calling the police is what I would do now a days too. 



Stonevintage said:


> Yea, I've stepped in more than a few times when I saw that a woman was about to get pounded by a drunk boyfriend. I would ask if she thought she was safe. If she said no, dummy me became Catwoman or something. Trying to get her out of fist distance until the cops arrived.
> 
> Worked out ok except for once, not so much. The guy was apparently on crack too - he picked me up and threw me into a car and body slammed the door. Problem was my foot got quite shattered as it had not made it past the edge of the door.
> 
> Now, I just call the cops


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The only negative comments I get about Sinister are "he's too big", "he's too hairy" and "is he a black lab?"

If someone said something rude about his appearance then I would say something equally as rude about their own appearance.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Or they're just being objective. Sometimes people need to be told things that are true even though they might hurt.
> 
> The guy was the trainer, there's nothing wrong with telling it how it is. Especially in a sport like Schutzhund, people will do that. I think it's even worse to do the complete opposite, blow smoke up someone's you know what and make them think their dog is better than it really is. Usually leads to them talking like the dog is amazing even though everyone else can see that the dog is not that good.
> 
> ...


Point taken and understood...I just think sometimes just like Thumper says, "If you don't have nothing nice to say, dont' say it at all". Very childish I know but I also agree with not giving people false hopes either. I would have been more around the lines of, "She is a good dog, but she still needs some work" or whatever something like that. But that's just me. I try to be empathetic and put myself in other people's shoes. But I understand it might be a little different in a training session. But for me, if someone talked to me like that and I'm paying you, ya that would be the last session.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a time when we must stand up for ourselves and others. I just don't feel that someone voicing their opinion on my dog being a purebred or mutt, be it idiotic to me or not, is a time to make a stand. 

I won't disregard age or the mental/physical health of a human being if they choose to break rules set for the courteous. I won't teach my child to do so either. I'm not walking in their shoes (just yet!) and I'm blessed not to be. It may cause a slight disruption to my day which may result in me feeling a little cross. But it suits me better to keep my temper and brave it out for the moment then to become a coward and belittle an old lady in front of a crowd and enjoy the fact the crowd chimed in as well.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MadLab said:


> Says somebody, passive aggressively. lol


How can anyone be anything but passive aggressive on here? Full on aggression will get you booted. It's the only way to fight back when attacked


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Point taken and understood...I just think sometimes just like Thumper says, "If you don't have nothing nice to say, dont' say it at all". Very childish I know but I also agree with not giving people false hopes either. I would have been more around the lines of, "She is a good dog, but she still needs some work" or whatever something like that. But that's just me. I try to be empathetic and put myself in other people's shoes. But I understand it might be a little different in a training session. But for me, if someone talked to me like that and I'm paying you, ya that would be the last session.



I wouldn't talk to anyone like that either (as a trainer)...and that would for sure be my last session with a trainer if they spoke like that to me. But if you think about it, that was probably the trainer's goal.

But yes, in the training world, especially in clubs, there are limited resources and generally the people helping (helpers/TDs) aren’t getting compensated a lot for it. So it’s really up to them what they think is worth their time. Most clubs are also limited in the amount of people that they accept, and yes, we need to accept new people into the sport, but if their dogs aren’t cut out for it, the TD/helper can’t be spending that much time on a dog when other people that are more likely to achieve their goals are waiting.

There are also plenty of trainers that will take your money, work with your dog, knowing you’ll never achieve anything, and keep doing it. Some people are fine with that, others…probably think that they’ll achieve a title in 2-3 years and then end up finding out they won’t. So then the money they paid weekly/monthly is at the end of the day a waste and the person probably feels pretty ripped off.

That being said…I work with a lot of people/dogs that will more than likely never achieve any Schutzhund titling and we still help them as much as we can, so until you have enough people wanting to do it, it’s not actually a problem.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> How can anyone be anything but passive aggressive on here? Full on aggression will get you booted. It's the only way to fight back when attacked


What do you mean people get attacked here?!?!

According to this thread, people are understanding, compassionate, polite, respectful, and very forgiving on this forum.

 We don't have those ignorant, intolerant, rude, and aggressive people here...


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

It's very sad that it's become a pattern of people taking a thread and making it into some sort of debate monster. Everyone here is an individual, which means we won't have the same opinions or views on the world. You don't have to like it, that's the beauty of it! But people have a lack of respect of other people, and no matter how you try to justify it, it doesn't make it right. It's never "What you say" it's "How you say it". You can correct people in a matter without coming off as a complete jerk and still being respectful of them as a person. Of course that doesn't mean that everyone you try that with will be thankful of that, but at least you know that you did it in a way that was mature and helpful. Just like Emmett said, "You don't have to be the bad guy". OK that was just a funny to break up all these darn seriousness. Come on people, let's get along!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Lilie said:


> It may cause a slight disruption to my day which may result in me feeling a little cross. But it suits me better to keep my temper and brave it out for the moment then to become a coward and belittle an old lady in front of a crowd and enjoy the fact the crowd chimed in as well.


Or maybe the fact the rest of the crowd chimed in shows how badly that person was behaving. Probably the 50 other old ladies and men in line waiting their turn and the 25 little kids and their parents waiting their turn had a point. 

I'd much rather confront someone to their face than talk about them behind their back on facebook.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> How can anyone be anything but passive aggressive on here? Full on aggression will get you booted. It's the only way to fight back when attacked


Mods say to report it. 

Sometimes I prefer memes.

.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

martemchik said:


> What do you mean people get attacked here?!?!
> 
> According to this thread, people are understanding, compassionate, polite, respectful, and very forgiving on this forum.
> 
> We don't have those ignorant, intolerant, rude, and aggressive people here...


:spittingcoffee: ok if you say so.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Or maybe the fact the rest of the crowd chimed in shows how badly that person was behaving. Probably the 50 other old ladies and men in line waiting their turn and the 25 little kids and their parents waiting their turn had a point.
> 
> I'd much rather confront someone to their face than talk about them behind their back on facebook.


Perhaps, perhaps not. It all depends on how you look at your own actions. 

I wasn't aware anything can be stated behind anyone's back on FB.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Facebook is the place to be when you want to start secret groups to talk about things behind anyone else's back. I know of a few personally where you have to be "voted in" by other members to participate!

I've actually gotten a few negative comments about my dogs in front of me before. I was told that I wouldn't be able to title Aiden by a few people in the sport. No one was blatantly rude, but they were honest with their opinions of what I was capable of with him. I never had to say anything again after we retired him IPO3 x 2, FH.

I still get comments from some people about how they'd "never own a coated dog because of xyz" which I always find to be a strange comment to say to someone who clearly owns a coated dog. But I don't really care half the time. My coated dog is a lot more awesome than the dogs owned by the people who have the negative comments anways


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Facebook is the place to be when you want to start secret groups to talk about things behind anyone else's back. I know of a few personally where you have to be "voted in" by other members to participate!


Those exist, who knew?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> Those exist, who knew?


I'm not surprised. What surprises me is that people have so much time on their hands. Or rather, that they are willing to give up so much of their time.

Other than this forum, email, and shopping on Amazon, I don't spend time online. I would rather spend my time living my life than yammering on the computer. And in my opinion, I spend too much time here, anyway.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Same with some clubs IRL, including dog sport clubs. Sometimes good performance works against you if you perform better then the lead members.....

We do not live in a meritocracy, sadly. 


(Hi to you also. I hope you and your family are healing and doing well)





LaRen616 said:


> Those exist, who knew?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Those exist, who knew?


We can start our own secret club. A place where true friends can go and talk about any random thing they wish. Oh, I don't know...maybe stuff from gardens to goats. Or even grandkids to horses! Gotta be able to throw in a random John Deer tractor and a feral hog to boot! 

Wouldn't that be fun!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> We can start our own secret club. A place where true friends can go and talk about any random thing they wish. Oh, I don't know...maybe stuff from gardens to goats. Or even grandkids to horses! Gotta be able to throw in a random John Deer tractor and a feral hog to boot!
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun!


That sounds like a blast! Hurry up and make the group and then add me!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Same with some clubs IRL, including dog sport clubs. Sometimes good performance works against you if you perform better then the lead members.....
> 
> We do not live in a meritocracy, sadly.
> 
> ...


Hello, thank you for thinking of us! We are doing well, can't believe months have passed by already. :shocked:


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Facebook is the place to be when you want to start secret groups to talk about things behind anyone else's back. I know of a few personally where you have to be "voted in" by other members to participate!


 Seriously? Wow, what's wrong with people! Too much spare time, I guess. Man, if you really need to talk about somebody behind their back, just PM a good friend about it. Get it off your chest, let it go, move on. Sheesh. I know, that doesn't work with everyone, but still...


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lilie said:


> We can start our own secret club. A place where true friends can go and talk about any random thing they wish. Oh, I don't know...maybe stuff from gardens to goats. Or even grandkids to horses! Gotta be able to throw in a random John Deer tractor and a feral hog to boot!
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun!


We should do this. But make it members only, and we have to vote people in. News headline that I saw this morning - "John Deere-Driving Dog Crashes on Scottish Highway".


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

McWeagle said:


> We should do this. But make it members only, and we have to vote people in. News headline that I saw this morning - "*John Deere-Driving Dog Crashes on Scottish Highway*".


Now THAT'S news worth reading!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Now THAT'S news worth reading!


Right!! I would read something like that any day, rather than what teens are doing to their lips to look like Kylie Jenner.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Now THAT'S news worth reading!


 Too funny! Love the look on the dogs face.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Too funny! Love the look on the dogs face.


Lol, I know! Poor guy must have been so confused about how/why the vehicle was moving.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Once you've been here awhile you know who the intolerant, rude, passive aggressive people are, and who the kind and compassionate ones are. The former tend to attract attacks, the latter, not so much.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

The weird people seem too come out of the woodwork when you own a pup, the other day I bought a hotdog off a street vender. I sat down on nearby bench and dog near me on leash. well this busy body old lady comes by and gives me heck for not sharing my hotdog with the puppy...if she had waited a few seconds she would have noticed that I did share part of the hot dog with the pup  but who was she to even give me advice on nothing she knows.. thank God most people are "normal"


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

TO the vet tech who ignored advise & got bitten an appropriate response would be "I told you so."
TO the guy dissing his GF via dissing your dog - nothing. Just smile and wave or maybe ask the GF if she would like to meet the "ugly mutt."


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

gsforever said:


> The weird people seem too come out of the woodwork when you own a pup, the other day I bought a hotdog off a street vender. I sat down on nearby bench and dog near me on leash. well this busy body old lady comes by and gives me heck for not sharing my hotdog with the puppy...if she had waited a few seconds she would have noticed that I did share part of the hot dog with the pup  but who was she to even give me advice on nothing she knows.. thank God most people are "normal"


Lol, you're lucky yet another busy body didn't come up and give you heck for feeding a poor, defenseless puppy something as junk-foody as a hotdog!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

gsforever said:


> The weird people seem too come out of the woodwork when you own a pup, the other day I bought a hotdog off a street vender. I sat down on nearby bench and dog near me on leash. well this busy body old lady comes by and gives me heck for not sharing my hotdog with the puppy...if she had waited a few seconds she would have noticed that I did share part of the hot dog with the pup  but who was she to even give me advice on nothing she knows.. thank God most people are "normal"


That's crazy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Following this thread, and noting that a few people really have a chip on their shoulder about this site. Frankly, I find that the rudest posts are generally those saying how rude and rotten the people of this site are. Mostly, people are helpful and tolerant.

Really, if you don't like it here, leave. Go find a face book page or another forum and talk about us all you like. I am sure you will find, in time, that your new haven will have the same problems for you, because you brought yourself along. Even if you hand pick the participants, you will find, in time, the same problems. 

There are a lot of good Things about this community. Sometimes I feel it is over-moderated, and sometimes I think it is under-moderated, which means it is probably pretty well-moderated. There are youngsters and older people and people everywhere in between, which is good too. There are experienced people and inexperienced people and that is good too. There are show line people, and working line people and people who primarily have pets and are not concerned about the lines -- all good stuff. Sometimes there is discussion, even passionate discussion -- good stuff. 

It is the diversity that this site has that makes it worthwhile, not any one group or clique. At the end of the day, we have a lot in common, and issues out there will effect all of us, and allowing ourselves to be divided by petty personality conflicts is flat out stupid, and could make doing anything as a whole a whole lot more difficult. 

What do we DO here? Well, plenty. It is a good place to learn about various health concerns common and not so common in the breed. It is also a good place for ideas and suggestions when it comes to training. If you need to ask anything whatsoever about breeding, you obviously aren't ready to do so according to this site, so it really isn't the greatest site for that sort of thing, and yet there are those that even help in that area. But, mostly I see this site as a vehicle for helping new people own this breed. I think we as a whole can make a difference in that area if the people who are constantly irritated at everything and everybody would either get over themselves a bit or leave.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

I pretend as if I didn't hear them or because I live in South Florida sometimes I pretend I cant speak English and just ignore them. I could careless what anyone thinks or says. I've heard EVERYTHING, from rude to just plain disgusting. Their opinion in No way effect me. Unless its positive then okay talk away! lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Reef LeDoux said:


> sometimes I pretend I cant speak English and just ignore them.


Excellent


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

McWeagle said:


> Lol, you're lucky yet another busy body didn't come up and give you heck for feeding a poor, defenseless puppy something as junk-foody as a hotdog!


 
Yea never thought of that  the people who enjoy meeting our pups sure make up for a few of the others.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow came home from work fully expecting to find this thread closed but I see the snark is still happening. 

How many of you have read the short story called "_The ones who walk away from Omelas_"? My question is, which one are you. Those complicit in the act for the good of the many or those who walk away and say nothing? My choice is neither. I will not be a part of it nor will I walk away.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL @ Reef

No hablo ingles!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Sabis mom said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Now when the weirdo told me that Shadow was 'kinda funny lookin', I just smiled sweetly and said
> 'You're no super model yourself, but most people would be to polite to mention it'
> He had the grace to look embarrassed.


That is awesome.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dang I didn't know this thread was gong to get this many replies.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a lot of anxiety so it would have to be something pretty outrageous for me to really try to do anything. I've never had someone on the street walk up to me and say Eko was ugly, but GSDs are fairly popular in my city. With Xena, it's hit or miss people either love her or hate her. I have had quite a few people tell me she's ugly but I don't really mind. It's just their preference I know a lot of people who just aren't fans of the way pit bull types look in general which is fair enough, I'm not a huge fan of sighthounds or hairless dogs among others  I think she's beautiful. I do feel a bit sad when people don't like her but that's just me, I love her and I want other people to see what an awesome dog she is lol but it's ok. 

One of my boyfriend's cousins sings a song for Eko whenever he comes over, it always sets Eko into a frenzy of licking his hands and rubbing up on his legs lol. It goes "He's stupid and he's ugly and he's 2 foot tall". Just a silly little song for fun that sounds so mean but he loves Eko and it's their thing


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My problem is my sister who I love dearly. She likes the West German Showline GSDs, I've had the American lines (pets ... both white and colored GSDs) since 1973.

She's always trashing the American lines to the point I sometimes feel like it would be better to disown her. Most of the stuff she says is BS, but she keeps on yapping despite me telling her I'm not interested in her opinion ... I love my dogs and really don't care what she thinks.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

arycrest said:


> My problem is my sister who I love dearly. She likes the West German Showline GSDs, I've had the American lines (pets ... both white and colored GSDs) since 1973.
> 
> She's always trashing the American lines to the point I sometimes feel like it would be better to disown her. Most of the stuff she says is BS, but she keeps on yapping despite me telling her I'm not interested in her opinion ... I love my dogs and really don't care what she thinks.



Seriously? Your sister. I would be waaaay harsher than telling her I am not interested. The piece of my mind she would get would be bad. That's a no holds barred take down. That is not a nice or good person. Sorry. I know it's your sister. But she was failed somewhere in her life if she thinks it's ok to trash you and your dogs. Not ok. 

As for strangers. I don't care what they say or think about my dogs. They are my dogs and I love them. What some yahoo says on the street is irrelevant. 

My labrador is not a pretty labrador. She isn't. She is pin headed with a funny ear set. So I get lots of people asking if she is a hound mix. I laugh it off and say "nope, just a very ugly Lab. But she is an amazing partner and that's what counts". And it is. She is beautiful in what she gives and what she has given me. I don't care if she a good representative of the breed. I really don't.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Gayle your sister makes me think of the phrase "with friends like that who needs enemies".

Isn't it hard to "love dearly" someone who is so unkind? I'd be like, well, she's my sister so I tolerate her...maybe...but it's more likely I'd just be grateful for caller ID and never answer the phone.

Anybody who disses dog(s) that somebody else loves needs a personality transplant.
JMHO.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

katieliz said:


> Gayle your sister makes me think of the phrase "with friends like that who needs enemies".
> 
> Isn't it hard to "love dearly" someone who is so unkind? I'd be like, well, she's my sister so I tolerate her...maybe...but it's more likely I'd just be grateful for caller ID and never answer the phone.
> 
> ...


Like all relationships, sometimes it's difficult to live with ... we haven't actually lived together since she got married in '58 but we've always lived pretty close to each other both in Maryland and down here in Florida. Fortunately her tirades don't last more than a few days then she's quiet about it for a few years and her one line comments are more frequent but easier because she keeps 'em kind of short ... I learned long ago it's better to tell her I don't agree and then to ignore the BS. But yeah, it really does hurt my feelings.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

My husband makes fun of Pasta all the time, not to be mean he just isn't really into GSDs. I don't really do anything about it because I know Pasta is 100X better than his dog and Pasta knows it too lol.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I took Sabi for a car ride about 6 weeks before she died and some woman felt the need to tell me as I was lifting her into the car that I was disgusting and 'that dog' should be dead.


Sabis mom, I am so sorry for your loss and so sorry you had to encounter this..."person."

On some occasions a justifiable, rage filled tirade, 'is' the correct response! You may have made her think twice before giving "unsolicited advise?? 

Heck in fact...you made have saved her life?? Kept her from crossing the "wrong" person as it were...who knows??


----------

